# Hotel near Funtasisa and Tayto Park?



## Hillsalt (14 Aug 2011)

We are bringing out kids away for a _staycation_ before they go back to school. We settled for the D Hotel in Drogheda as it is near Tayto Park and Funtasia but I changed my mind about that hotel after reading reports on TripAdvisor website. Many people complained about the lack of Air Con or openable windows which makes the rooms very warm. Otherwise, the D Hotel ticked all of the boxes. 

Any other suggestions please? It doesn't have to be Drogheda either but we would like a family room or maybe 2 rooms with internal interlinking doors. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tester1 (15 Aug 2011)

Marriot in Ashbourne.
Bettystown Court Hotel... literally two minute walk from Funtasia, has a gym, pool, bar etc and nice to be near beach.


----------



## johnpdolan (15 Aug 2011)

check out an granian holiday houses at seapoint golf club, fantastic and great value


----------



## Cahir (16 Aug 2011)

tester1 said:


> Marriot in Ashbourne.
> Bettystown Court Hotel... literally two minute walk from Funtasia, has a gym, pool, bar etc and nice to be near beach.



I think Hillsalt is talking about Funtasia in Drogheda rather than Bettystown.  The one in Bettystown is horrible but the one in Drogheda with the waterpark is great.

There's also the Bracken Court in Balbriggan.


----------



## Hillsalt (16 Aug 2011)

Cahir said:


> I think Hillsalt is talking about Funtasia in Drogheda rather than Bettystown.  The one in Bettystown is horrible but the one in Drogheda with the waterpark is great.
> 
> There's also the Bracken Court in Balbriggan.



WHAT? There are 2 Funtasias? We want the water-park place. 

PS We booked the Marriott in Ashbourne.


----------



## Cahir (17 Aug 2011)

Hillsalt said:


> WHAT? There are 2 Funtasias? We want the water-park place.
> 
> PS We booked the Marriott in Ashbourne.



Yes.  The original is in Bettystown and it's really bad.  It's dirty, old and smelly and I'll never set foot in the place again.  I was there about 4 weeks ago.

The one in Drogheda is really good.  The waterpark section is great fun, there's no swimming area but plenty of slides.  There's also bowling, a roller disco, mini golf, aerial trekking, a climbing wall, play areas for toddlers and older kids and amusements.


----------



## Hillsalt (17 Aug 2011)

Cahir said:


> Yes.  The original is in Bettystown and it's really bad.  It's dirty, old and smelly and I'll never set foot in the place again.  I was there about 4 weeks ago.
> 
> The one in Drogheda is really good.  The waterpark section is great fun, there's no swimming area but plenty of slides.  There's also bowling, a roller disco, mini golf, aerial trekking, a climbing wall, play areas for toddlers and older kids and amusements.



Thanks. I can't believe that there is no swimming pool in the Waterpark one in Drogheda. 

In fact, I can't believe that they called both places Funtasia. A bit of an oversight, I'd say.


----------

